# Bluetooth speakers



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently took a long drive. 12 hours there, 14 hours back. Bought a cheap ($14) bluetooth speaker to listen to a book via my phone on the drive back, and was disappointed with the way it tended to chop audio here and there.

I've seen similar complaints before, but don't have a read on whether those reviewers were using cheap junk or good stuff. Does it actually work well if you put a few bucks into it, or is it just not all that great?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, spend a little extra for a good bluetooth speaker. 
I use the Milwaukee M12 stand alone bluetooth speaker, and it is more than adequate. Cost me $60.

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sure its the speaker and not your phone?,sometimes depending where you are turning off wifi or data using one or the other helps


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a pair/set of LG neckband thing. Works great, but it was like $100 +/-.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Those 200$ Beats speakers are nice.
I use this one because I'm cheap,,, it works good but not a Beats!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01421DQTY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, pretty much what I figured. I got what I paid for, and it got me through the trip.

Not the phone's fault; it plays fine over its own speaker. That just wasn't quite loud enough while driving.


----------



## bentech (Jul 17, 2017)

Most often problem in cheap bluetooth speaker is their functionality. The sound is always choppy.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a jbl flip3 for job site use and taking to the beach. It's great. It was an amazon deal of the day or something. Spent about $63. It's also water resistant.
I also have a jambox for outside around the house. That is very nice, but not something I'd take to work or in the car. Although I'm pretty sure my wife or kids will leave it outside when it rains sometime soon


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

asevereid said:


> Yes, spend a little extra for a good bluetooth speaker.
> I use the Milwaukee M12 stand alone bluetooth speaker, and it is more than adequate. Cost me $60.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about getting this one for on site or camping/river days. Just haven't gone and bought it yet


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a Bose and love it. Maybe a little pricey but well worth it.

I mostly use it when I'm outside but have taken it in the truck a few times and the sound is amazing.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Robie said:


> I have a Bose and love it. Maybe a little pricey but well worth it.
> 
> I mostly use it when I'm outside but have taken it in the truck a few times and the sound is amazing.




Left mine out in the rain one night. No longer able to charge it. Will buy another one for next summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have mine paired with the TV, the computer, the phone and Amazon Echo. I can take it anywhere on my property and still get reception.

Sorry about your loss....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was given one of these,works great!bluetooth range is at least 50ft and you can answer your phone right thru the radio which is convenient sometimes


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Gotta love a freebie! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I helped a guy with a Brake article for jlc and he gave it to me

http://www.jlconline.com/how-to/exteriors/using-a-sheet-metal-brake_o


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Never thought about using a "story pole" for marking multiple pieces the same! Good couple of tips in that article!


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

shanewreckd said:


> I've been thinking about getting this one for on site or camping/river days. Just haven't gone and bought it yet


It's not bad to have on site, depending on what your doing. It does start to crap out at higher (Max) volume. Would be great for camping...I've used it myself for several backyard parties 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

asevereid said:


> It's not bad to have on site, depending on what your doing. It does start to crap out at higher (Max) volume. Would be great for camping...I've used it myself for several backyard parties
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


Good to know. :thumbsup: I'm working in one of the pulp mills up here in PG and I was just thinking for something smaller than my m18. In most places it's too loud for a radio but some spots it would be nice to have.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought the JBL Charge 3 a few months back and it is fantastic. It will play for a few days on a charge (moderate volume) and if necessary I can charge my phone with it. Its also pretty rugged and waterproof. https://www.amazon.com/JBL-Waterpro...TF8&qid=1508213102&sr=1-3&keywords=jbl+charge
If you want to play bluetooth in your vehicle see if your radio as an auxiliary input and then you can use a bluetooth receiver.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a Bose soundlink Mini that I have had on jobs for 4 years and 15 days. LOVE IT. 
Took a trip in a rental car that wouln't hook up to my phone a couple weeks ago and ended up buying a UE Boom It sounds as good as the bose and is completely waterproof, threw it in the hotel pool to try it out it's claim.


----------

